# Please please help in desperate need



## Gil (21/8/18)

Hi guys
I'm really in need of a silver tygertek NADA RDA that only sir vape in Durban has , I have searched high and low but to no avail, if anyone would be so kind as to purchase one for me ,have it sent to me ,and I will even go as far as going to the police station and getting an avidavite stating that I will pay the money back with your details on and mine and a copy of my ID, and as soon as I have the cash I will eat it back to you ,pl please I'm begging for help, pls WhatsApp me on 0637134555 - Gil

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dubz (21/8/18)

Why are you posting so many different threads asking the same thing? This is not Gumtree.

If you are looking for something - post an ad in the "wanted" or "who has stock" section and wait for people to reply to you.

** EDIT** just to clarify - the reason why i said what i said in this post is because @Gil made another 2 threads before this one asking for this RDA urgently - the other 2 threads got deleted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/18)

Gil said:


> Hi guys
> I'm really in need of a silver tygertek NADA RDA that only sir vape in Durban has , I have searched high and low but to no avail, if anyone would be so kind as to purchase one for me ,have it sent to me ,and I will even go as far as going to the police station and getting an avidavite stating that I will pay the money back with your details on and mine and a copy of my ID, and as soon as I have the cash I will eat it back to you ,pl please I'm begging for help, pls WhatsApp me on 0637134555 - Gil


Hi @Gil I see you are a new member ,can you be so kind to introduce yourself and then I think once you saved the cash then can get yourself the RDA you want.Like all the other members have done for Vapecon 2018.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (21/8/18)

Hi @Gil and welcome to the forum. Hope you will enjoy your stay here. Go introduce yourself and lets get to know you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Gil (21/8/18)

KarlDP said:


> Hi @Gil and welcome to the forum. Hope you will enjoy your stay here. Go introduce yourself and lets get to know you.


Thanks so much Karl, you have really made me feel welcome apart from someone who has had attitude towards my one post, regards Gil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gil (21/8/18)

Gil said:


> Thanks so much Karl, you have really made me feel welcome apart from someone who has had attitude towards my one post, regards Gil


Hi Karl
I see that my post was deleted? What is the reason for that?


----------



## jm10 (21/8/18)

Why do you “need it” just curious as to the reasoning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gil (21/8/18)

jm10 said:


> Why do you “need it” just curious as to the reasoning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for replying, I don't have anymore rda and I have just recently resigned from my job as I am starting my own business in tourism, iv been searching for this specific RDA for months and about 3 weeks ago my girlfriend told me that I could go buy one because there was only one left in a vape store in cape Town and on the way home I felt bad for spending the money on the rda as we have other commitments so I turned around and took it back to the store, and just my luck the following day it was gone and I have been searching ever since? Not sure if you are able to assist and we can chat, thanks Gil


----------



## Dobie (21/8/18)

I don't think you should interpret any response here so far as having "attitude". While the majority of members would love to help you, this is truly akin to someone from the street corner approaching a complete stranger and asking for food. That in itself is not always a bad thing, but you then proceed to ask specifically for a Double Whopper from Burger King with truffle oil. Pretty specific without giving any reasons.

As @KarlDP stated, go introduce yourself, become a half active member and I am sure you will find MANY members willing to accommodate you in some way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## KarlDP (21/8/18)

Gil said:


> Hi Karl
> I see that my post was deleted? What is the reason for that?



Not sure man. I'm not [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] but maybe they can assist you?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (21/8/18)

Nothing in this thread has been deleted @Gil . Was it in another thread?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (21/8/18)

Gil said:


> Hi guys
> I'm really in need of a silver tygertek NADA RDA that only sir vape in Durban has , I have searched high and low but to no avail, if anyone would be so kind as to purchase one for me ,have it sent to me ,and I will even go as far as going to the police station and getting an avidavite stating that I will pay the money back with your details on and mine and a copy of my ID, and as soon as I have the cash I will eat it back to you ,pl please I'm begging for help, pls WhatsApp me on 0637134555 - Gil



@Gil I suggest that you order online from Sir Vape. And, sorry to say, but no-one *needs *a silver tygertek NADA RDA. Want - yes; need - no. My parents taught me that if you can't afford to buy something which you want, save up for it. Perhaps you should consider that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (21/8/18)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] This is NOT what PIF is about. As I said in my reply :



Hooked said:


> @Gil I suggest that you order online from Sir Vape. And, sorry to say, but no-one *needs *a silver tygertek NADA RDA. Want - yes; need - no. My parents taught me that if you can't afford to buy something which you want, save up for it. Perhaps you should consider that.



Someone who has, or is trying, to quit smoking needs something to help them and perhaps they're in financial difficulties. That's a valid reason to ask for a PIF - and a valid reason to give one. However, in that case any kind of mod would suffice - so long as they can vape, not smoke. *But to need a specific mod is utterly ridiculous.*

*Posts/requests like this are making a mockery of the PIF system and the kindness of vapers who help out.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 9


----------



## Adephi (21/8/18)

Take some time to read the PIF rules.

Then send a PM to the PIF boss @shaunnadan and he might be able to assist you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dobie (21/8/18)

And seriously, don't put your number on a public forum post. 

Why come on here asking for loans from people you don't know, when on Facebook a user with your username as their first name and supplying the same number, also specifically looking for a Silver Nada is offering to trade stuff for one. 

Ridiculously fishy and this has gone way past simply asking for a PIF

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (21/8/18)

Amper like the Nada is like water of iets to you dude. Come man now bud, let’s not dramatize life like this please... you must be a good oke but now you just doing silly things maaaaaaaan!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (21/8/18)

I also cannot understand what the big deal is...If you are gonna start up your own business @Gil then you would have the necessary stuff(ei. debit or credit card) to purchase online without inconveniencing yourself in this way...
YOU ARE MAKING YOURSELF SOUND SUSPICIOUS!
Some would say that this is a scam....?
So just go get one at Vapecon to prevent embarrassment.. I will give you a free ticket if that is the issue.


----------



## Petrus (21/8/18)

Good morning guys. I need a Frankie and a Skyfall atty. I promise I will pay you back in two years time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Neal (21/8/18)

To quote Michael Stipe (REM): "What we want and what we need has been confused"...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/18)

Can someone PIF me a plane ticket to Vapecon 2018 and accommodation in a 5 star hotel would be nice only had problems with the 4 star places.

Can you also PIF me a nice new mod like a Sofia from Shisa sticks(A silver one) and a new Dvarw DL and a MTL one with some Twisp Cubano 10 Boxes should last me the weekend.Thank you kind members

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Cor (21/8/18)

@Silver please lock this thread its a bit desturbing.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Modyrts (21/8/18)

Why not loan from a friend? Its like 500 bucks...


----------



## jm10 (21/8/18)

Dobie said:


> And seriously, don't put your number on a public forum post.
> 
> Why come on here asking for loans from people you don't know, when on Facebook a user with your username as their first name and supplying the same number, also specifically looking for a Silver Nada is offering to trade stuff for one.
> 
> Ridiculously fishy and this has gone way past simply asking for a PIF



Come to think of it i did see this exact thing to on facebook, i didn’t know about the nada and i thought he meant Narda . Im officially out because of this facebook thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil (21/8/18)

Firstly I completely understand the difference between needs and wants and yes it is a want , and all of you just judge me without knowing a single thing about me, if you refer back to my post I clearly state that I had bought the RDA that I'm looking for and on the way home turned around and took it back as I had other commitments that were more important , it's easy to say just go to vapecon and purchase one but I live in cape Town, and it would cost a fortune to go to vapecon just for the rda, the reason for me over reacting in the post was out of pure frustration, I have driven around cape Town trying to find vape stores who have one but to no avail, iv asked ppl on groups if they know where I can get one and no one in cape Town has any stock of the product and will not be ordering again, as far as I'm aware all of you are Vapers and you should know or at least understand my frustration, and the only store that does have stock is sir vape but I'm afraid that by the time I have the cash they will be out of stock, it is a want I cannot deny that but I am willing to trade a vgod pro mech 2 setup of which I have hardly used, a battery and another RDA all for the RDA, thanks


----------



## Gil (21/8/18)

Adephi said:


> Take some time to read the PIF rules.
> 
> Then send a PM to the PIF boss @shaunnadan and he might be able to assist you.


Thanks bid


----------



## Gil (21/8/18)

Dobie said:


> I don't think you should interpret any response here so far as having "attitude". While the majority of members would love to help you, this is truly akin to someone from the street corner approaching a complete stranger and asking for food. That in itself is not always a bad thing, but you then proceed to ask specifically for a Double Whopper from Burger King with truffle oil. Pretty specific without giving any reasons.
> 
> As @KarlDP stated, go introduce yourself, become a half active member and I am sure you will find MANY members willing to accommodate you in some way.


I'm sorry that I didn't know that there are levels, I'm still learning


----------



## Gil (21/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Nothing in this thread has been deleted @Gil . Was it in another thread?


Thank you


----------



## RainstormZA (21/8/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 142657

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (21/8/18)

Gil said:


> I don't have anymore rda





Gil said:


> I am willing to trade a vgod pro mech 2 setup of which I have hardly used, a battery and *another RDA*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/8/18)

Good morning fellow vapers and community. 

As we all know vaping is a culture and that we are a friendly bunch of people when the time asks for it.

Now today i come to my comunity of friends and family and ask that if any of you have a unicorn in that spare stable of yours that you can spare me i would really like it if you can give me the unicorn. As i want to give t to my little girl for Christmas. I have galloped all over the plots and farms in my area but have not been able to find one as they are all dead.

So with a kind heart on my obvious good intention of giving this to my daughter could any of the amazing people in this community please give me a Unicorn

Thanks in advance for who ever will help me bless a girl with a unicorn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/8/18)

antonherbst said:


> Good morning fellow vapers and community.
> 
> As we all know vaping is a culture and that we are a friendly bunch of people when the time asks for it.
> 
> ...


I have a boer goat with one horn, a little make over and it will look like a unicorn 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## antonherbst (21/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have a boer goat with one horn, a little make over and it will look like a unicorn
> 
> Sent from aPhone


 Nah sorry bro. I want the real deal. The last unicorn i had was taken from me when i was still a young boy and i am not going to give my little girl falls and misdirected hope by giving her a goat. 

Please people i am serious. Those spare unicorns. I need 1. Ungently.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

